# WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (1) vs. San Antonio Spurs (0) [Game 2]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/7togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALSA2.png"​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've got play well for more than just 18 minutes of the game. The first half the last night wasn't very good overall, nor was the first six minutes of the 2nd half. Everything after that was great, though.

Play some ****ing defense, and Kobe, since you say you can score whenever you want, do it! Get others involved, but kick their *** as well. Let's make this series 2-0 Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Defense should be the determining factor in this game as well. If we can play the same kind of defense we did in the second half, should be an easy win.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

As i've said before we gotta lock Timmy down, look at the previous game, he was killing us downlow. But, yes we might give up some easy three pointers, but not as affective as Timmy Off.Rebounds and scores. 

Defense!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

After our amazing comeback in game 1, we have to be concerned about a letdown. We have to play hard for 4 QUARTERS and not rely on the "turn it on when necessary" attitude. No excuses for anyone...our rust is gone and the Spurs got a good night's sleep. DEFENSE!!! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

tim killing us downlow is by design. if you can stop parker/ginobili while letting tim do his thing, then that's good.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wooooooooohooooooo, I had my exam in the morning and now my mind is free and I'm in the "relax" mode, counting hours until tipoff. I can't wait for the game to start after that finish on Wednesday... it's left me hungry for more. 

I really hope they come out strong and focused and don't take 30 minutes off, because I doubt the Spurs are going down the same path again. The win should've been a huge confidence booster; they know the Spurs go on offensive droughts and that they can contain certain players to some degree (cough *Phil, put Sasha on Manu from the start*) and I hope they'll capitalize on that. Odom and Fish have to show up, too and Kobe hopefully won't take the whole first half off. Ball movement left a lot to be desired in the first half and as soon as they picked it up, things got better, so I hope they won't force too much action one on one. It is a joy to watch this team when they pass the ball like they can. Also the bench was huge Wednesday, no respect whatsoever for the elders; I hope they bring the same kind of attitude tonight.

That being said, I really wonder how the Spurs are going to respond to that gutwrenching defeat. They're so unbelievabely exprienced that I think it'll have no effect on them, but I sure wouldn't mind to see some intimidation or desperation from them. Nah, who am I kidding, they know what's at stake and what has to be done.

Anyway, here's to a great game and hopefully for us going up 2-0.

Go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

A Kindergarten teacher tells her class she’s a BIG Spurs fan.




She’s really excited about it and asks the kids if they’re Spurs fans too.


Everyone wants to impress the teacher and says they’re Spurs fans too, except ONE kid...named Josh.



The teacher looks at Josh and says, “Josh, you’re not a Spurs fan?”


He says, “Nope, I’m a Los Angeles Lakers fan!” She says, “Well why are you a Los Angeles Lakers fan and not a Spurs fan?”

Josh says, “Well, my mom is a Lakers fan, and my dad is a Lakers fan, so I’m a Lakers fan.”



The teacher’s not real happy. She’s a little hot under the collar.


She says, “WELL, if your MOMS an IDIOT, and your DADS a MORON, THEN WHAT WOULD YOU BE?!”








Josh says, “THEN I’D BE A SPURS FAN!!”

eace:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Michael Jordan, after living a full life, died. When he got to heaven, God was showing him around. They came to a modest little house with a faded Chicago Bulls flag in the window. "This house is yours for eternity, Michael," said God. "This is very special; not everyone gets a house up here."

Michael felt special, indeed, and walked up to his house. On his way up the porch, he noticed another house just around the corner. It was a 3-story mansion with a brilliant White, Purple, and Gold sidewalk, a 50 ft. tall flagpole flying an enormous Los Angeles Lakers flag, and in every window a Lakers logo.

Michael looked at God and said "God, I’m not trying to be ungrateful, but I have a question: I won six NBA Championships, more awards than I can remember and am the greatest player of all time."

God said "So what do you want to know, Michael?"

"Well, why does Kobe get a better house than me?"

God chuckled and said "Michael, that’s not Kobe’s house, ...it’s mine."


:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers gotta step up and be aggressive right off the get go! Can't let the Spurs get a big lead like last time, it might bite us in the ***. 

BTW..nice stories CubanLaker


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cuban - that was awesome! Hahaha!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok! Play time is over! Now to business.. we have to come out strong on the defensive end. The Spurs are probably gonna try to come out with a lot of energy and theyre going to try and take control of the game early like in game one. Lets go out there and handle business!

Go Lakers!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Josh says, “THEN I’D BE A SPURS FAN!!”
> 
> eace:


:mob:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone knows what needs to be done, now they just have to do it! GO LAKERS!

Great anecdotes by the way.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually could see this game follwoing a similar script as last game, the Spurs starters outplaying ours getting an small lead this time, then our bench overwhelming them again and us turning a tight game going into the 4th into a 10 point win or so.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to take care of business tonight. Run off the momentum from game 1 and run it down their throats.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This game is OURS!

Go Lakers!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I hope Kobe doesnt go to the Bermuda Triangle again!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

2 more hours....lets goo guys
2-0 would be loooovely


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just came across this:
"He is suiting up and will play tonight."-Gumbygld on Ariza

Great news!!! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to start the mother****ing game!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope the lakers get swept.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman has the mismatch on Finley, I hope they try to milk it.

Fish driving is hillarious at times .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Do you think anybody has pointed out the driving 1 on 3 thing to Fisher? And how he rarely makes layups? Either way, good first quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Manu travels twice on one play. :lol:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Too many turnovers and some boneheaded plays and they've held the Spurs to a 16 point quarter and are up by five? I'll take it.

@BH: yeah, I've been wondering the same thing. Everyone and their momma knows Fish can't finish on a fastbreak layup (it's not like those are the in and out misses, he just shoots it off the backboard and misses the rim completely most of the time) and yet he's still doing it...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom is not the best finisher. I wonder if he realizes that he releases the ball as soon as his feet leave he ground. Fisher does the same thing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Weird. The ball goes in when you dunk it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

double post


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Salvatore with the horribly biased officiating to start the game... or am I being overly homeristic here? How was that not called on Duncan is beyond me.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nicely done, Jordan, nicely done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar holy ****!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Parker is clearly more suitable for Jordan to guard, compared to the physical and bigger Williams. What a monster block. Great D, mediocre O, but still hanging tight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Too many ****ing turnovers.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't believe how much our defense has improved this series. 

Of course I'm sure it has something to do with the Spurs offensive droughts that they seem to have frequently.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on where are the whistles.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a pass to Gasol from Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

machine


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why doesn't Gasol dunk those bunnies?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

fisher....layup....fastbreak


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Why doesn't Gasol dunk those bunnies?


I said the exact same thing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine is heating up!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> fisher....layup....fastbreak


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kinda surprizing we only have one person in double figures.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Duncan is a turd. Whiney face!! Excellent first half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a strong finish to the sloppy and mediocre half! 37 points allowed. How's that for defense.

The Wire time, see you for the 2nd half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha is the key to this series and I can't believe I'm saying that. His defense and shooting and hustle is hurting the Spurs. We should be up by 15 or so but I'll take.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

iversonfan 349 said:


> I hope the lakers get swept.


You're about 2 days too late.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We really should be up by mre. Were playing excellent defense on the Spurs but were keeping them in the game by not taking advantage.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol needs to make those


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is ****ing insane


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

kobe bryant


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what an excellent start to the quarter! Kobe is ****ing unbelievable...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

i ****ing love this


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol is still playing super soft though. We could honestly be up by a lot more.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gasol has one basket where Kobe didn't give him the two points.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom playing on fire; I guess that foul by Manu angered him.

15 point lead. Keep it up, guys.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

They are still saying Sasha gave himself the nickname.. hahahahahahahah


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha blows a layup.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I honestly wouldn't mind Kobe not shooting another three pointer until the end of the Playoffs... why does he shoot so many, when it's evident that he should milk his midrange (+his 3-point shot has been horrible these Playoffs)?

Great 3rd quarter though, I hope they keep it up. Odom has come to play tonight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a big mismatch


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And my last post can apply to Walton too... why, man, why shoot the 3 ball when you suck at it .


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers increase lead to 21!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This feels great... I hope they don't settle and get too complacent; they have to leave them absolutely no hope.

Oh and, bring in Ariza, Phil!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You would have to be super human to stop that shot by kobe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome back Jordan Famar!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar is quitely having a great start to the series! Wow, when he isn't intimidated as hell, he is a great player.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to see Ariza is some garbage minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This has been ugly.

*This series is OVA *Plain and simple they will not beat us 4 of 5. 

We ain't the Hornets we have a legend an alltime great,we have a great coach and we are a good road team. 

The Spurs are champions and are to be respected but they are officially at death's door.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ariza is in.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ariza scores!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad to see Trevor Ariza back in action.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Big Win... Lets go steal one in SA


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This game is soooooo over!

Even Mbenga scored....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tacos!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I've felt this great and satisfied after a win. What a defensive effort by this team, wow, I'm beyond impressed. I hope they keep it up in SA!

6 more; go LA!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm pretty confident the Spurs have no chance against LA this year...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If someone told me we were going to win by 30 points against SA... I would have banned you, drove to your house and slap you across the face.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cris said:


> If someone told me we were going to win by 30 points against SA... I would have banned you, drove to your house and slap you across the face.


Thats pretty harsh man, I had a feeling that we were gonna win by a big margin like 15 but I didnt expect 30 either.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm pretty confident the Spurs have no chance against LA this year...


Easy there...before you jinx us!!! They were down 0-2 to the Hornets also...and were also blown out in NO. I hope you are right...but don't count the Spurs out yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> Thats pretty harsh man, I had a feeling that we were gonna win by a big margin like 15 but I didnt expect 30 either.


The last time someone made a comment about winning a championship while the spurs... we didn't. 

Thank you K.o.b.e.b.r.y.a.n.t.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

:rofl: This segment is hilarious on TNT right now.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking for reason to complain....can't find one. 

Part of me does feel a little bad for Damon Stoudamire, though. Dude is clearly at the end of his career...


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Player of the game????? I think it has to be Odom, another double double, 20-12 4 blks


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow good to see ariza back in action


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we had a lot of turnovers in the first half.. u can complain about that. and pau didn't have his best game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

When Charles said in the pre-game show that the Spurs are gonna get blown out in this game i laughed...I thought they would keep it close..go figure


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

they did get blown out and surely they can't recover from 0-2 twice in this playoffs another hugely impressive effort and I said on the spurs board there is no team in the league playing better than the lakers right now also we are 3-0 in conference finals history against the spurs so what did you expect?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> Player of the game????? I think it has to be Odom, another double double, 20-12 4 blks


Yeah he's going to be POTG


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game and win last night! Hopefully we can continue that level of play in San Antonio and end this series quickly.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

One of the best parts of the game was seeing Ariza come back. Hopefully Phil will ease him into the rotation and eventually the starting lineup. It would really help the defense.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> One of the best parts of the game was seeing Ariza come back. Hopefully Phil will ease him into the rotation and eventually the starting lineup. It would really help the defense.


Yeah, it was a good thing that it was a blowout because it allowed Phil to give Ariza minutes without having to worry about throwing him into a high pressure situation.


----------

